

Need to Focus? My Productivity at the Office vs Home - LennieZ87
http://lennaert.nu/2013/12/26/need-to-focus-work-from-home/

======
waaaaai
This article is merely your subjective view on this matter. Also you don't
even describe what's different at work and why yet you say you can focus
better at home.

